# [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod (Tailcap Pics Added)



## H22A (Nov 3, 2006)

*Update: Nov 8, 2006*

I got some drawings back last night and would like to share it with everyone. There are two style (SW01 and Aleph). Which one do you like?




















****************************************************************************************************
First of all I would like to thanks *Campbell* for his kindness in sending me Carley 1499 to run this prototype.

If you are running hotwire set up in BHC you will experience head wobbles with TL-3 setup. This due to head has to be turned almost to the last thread to get proper focus. To solve the problem I used regular washer and placed it in front of ceramic based. However, this is just a quick fix and wobbles still exist, but slightly less.

I noticed that Carley 1499 is even worse than TL-3 due to longer bulb and filament. Head must be turn at a point where thread has to be disengaged to get that sweet spot.

To solve this problem, I have machine shop made me a 3mm thick spacer and a new tail cap. The reason for new tail cap has to do with additional 3mm recess from the head, which rendered original tail cap useless in off mode. New tail cap solve this problem with shorter threads design and additional bulb holder in the center as original [email protected] tail cap (Not shown in pics but next proto will have one and o-ring also).

Testing with Carley 1499 shows that head wobbles nearly eliminated (about 95% improvement) and twisting on/off function works great. To get that sweet focusing spot, require only one full turn and should be less with TL-3 set up. The extra length added with new tail cap is not much. Judging by eye is less than 1cm.

This is setup for BHC C1499 and TL-3. I'm not sure it will work with normal head and metal reflector that comes with hotwire kit or not. I'll have to check later.

I’m sorry about my English. I have done the best I can to explain. Should you have any questions, please post here and I’ll try to answer them. Thank you for looking and enjoy the show.

H22A,


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

H22A - Now that is what I have been waiting for! Will you make a kit available? Can you tell me more about the tailcap. Does it - or can it incorporate a switch? Thanks. Kirk


----------



## H22A (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*



Nebula said:


> H22A - Now that is what I have been waiting for! Will you make a kit available? Can you tell me more about the tailcap. Does it - or can it incorporate a switch? Thanks. Kirk



If there is enough demand, I will do it. This is still development stage and I have already made several changes. For switch, I tried Kroll which don't fit then the smallest McClicky still don't fit. So, I'm running out of options and it looks like twist on/off for now.


----------



## sizzlechest (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

I too would like to thank CAMPBELL for these bulbs. I haven't had a chance to tinker with mine yet. This looks like a great set up. Count me in if you offer these.

Thanks!


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*



H22A said:


> If there is enough demand, I will do it. This is still development stage and I have already made several changes. For switch, I tried Kroll which don't fit then the smallest McClicky still don't fit. So, I'm running out of options and it looks like twist on/off for now.


 
H22A - Thanks for the reply. I can live with twist. If you do move forward I would hope that you offer the tailcaps in bare, nickel and black. I would take one of each, plus several extra "washers." Good luck with your project. I await your decision. Kirk


----------



## nemul (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

looking good


----------



## Nell (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

Looks like I will need to place another order when it is available. Extra washers is a good idea too.


----------



## pcaf (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

I would also be interested in a spacer tail cap kit if produced! Have you looked at the Terralux tail switch, would it provide any more space or material to remove?

Paul


----------



## myk (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

and don't forget to make sure it fits in a 3AA mmag LED body too please =)

3x3.7-4.2volt li-ions = 11.2 -12.6 volts, what kind of bulb can we run off of that? :candle: :naughty: :rock:


(assuming we would just need a bigger spring?)

count me in either way -


----------



## cnjl3 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

I will need "two" kits.

Paypal locked and loaded


----------



## H22A (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

I think I get some made in small run. What do you think if original [email protected] tailcap spring is used? Tail cap spring in the photo is just mock up. I'm plaining on using original [email protected] spring which all of you should already have and looks much better. I'll post update on final prototype soon.


----------



## Nell (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*

I know the photos of the tailcap are only samples. Can you do a little design deatils change to make it match the head in machining? 

Just my thoughts to make the unit a super torch.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*



H22A said:


> I think I get some made in small run. What do you think if original [email protected] tailcap spring is used? Tail cap spring in the photo is just mock up. I'm plaining on using original [email protected] spring which all of you should already have and looks much better. I'll post update on final prototype soon.


 
Setapong - I can get by with the stock springs. I have many on hand. Will the "small run" include style treatments similar to the BHC's? If not I will still want at least two sets, plus extra washers. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## H22A (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*



Nell said:


> I know the photos of the tailcap are only samples. Can you do a little design deatils change to make it match the head in machining?
> 
> Just my thoughts to make the unit a super torch.



Ues I'll definately do that. By adding curves or angles should souped up the look.


----------



## H22A (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: [email protected] BHC Carley 1499 Hotwire Mod and Beam shots*



Nebula said:


> Setapong - I can get by with the stock springs. I have many on hand. Will the "small run" include style treatments similar to the BHC's? If not I will still want at least two sets, plus extra washers. Thanks. Kirk



Yes, I will add design to it. Finishing will be similar to BHC (nickel, HAII black and HAIII NA)


----------



## H22A (Nov 7, 2006)

Update: Add tailcap pics. Which design do you preferred?


----------



## Nell (Nov 7, 2006)

#2 looks rather standard. #1 is very different, can't say I love it. I think it is missing a little detailing on #1. Maybe some texturing on the raised edges.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 7, 2006)

Setapong - My vote goes to the SW01 (baker's hat). From a visual perspective the larger tailcap balances the big head much better. I would also think that the larger tailcap would make the light feel more balanced in the hand. That said, Nell is right - the SW01 could use some detail. Perhaps something - very fine - but sufficient to bring the three pieces together visually, yet at the same time not take away from the classic baker's hat style of the tailcap. 

The Aleph style is nice, albeit more traditional. BTW - did I mention that I prefer the SWO1? Thanks for asking for input. I really hope the project moves forward. Kirk


----------



## H22A (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you both. I've already advised the CAD guy to add details to SW01 as you suggested. Hopefully I get feedback soon. Thanks.


----------



## myk (Nov 7, 2006)

#1 (bakers hat) might look cool with some fins =)


----------



## Nell (Nov 7, 2006)

Might be too much, but what about a spring switch at the tail that fits flush and provides a temp flash, like the Peaks.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 8, 2006)

Nell said:


> Might be too much, but what about a spring switch at the tail that fits flush and provides a temp flash, like the Peaks.


 
Nell - I have a couple of Peaks and know what you are talking about. Your idea is a good one, however, I find that the when the Peak momentary switch is installed on the lights I have to unscrew the head almost to the O-ring to ensure that the light does not come on while in my pocket. While I really like the Peaks I find this process frustrating. I am not sure I would want these switches to emulate the Peak design. That said, a clicky might work, but that would take away from the classic style of the baker's cap switch. Not to mention that desgining such a switch will SLOW H22A's delivery of these switches to my house.  

Kirk


----------



## H22A (Nov 8, 2006)

Updated: I have revised version added.

Knurling added











Here is with groves and possibility of knurling.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 8, 2006)

Setapong - Ok now you are making it difficult to choose. Both look very nice and complete the look of the light. That said, the first photo with just the knurl problably is more practical. It also really complements the knurl on the bezel. A difficult choice, but I will vote for the first photo (knurl only). Thanks for everything. Kirk


----------



## Nell (Nov 8, 2006)

My vote is the second with the knurling. The fins match the head and the knurling matches the bezel. 

What about the end of the tailcap to be concaved by removing some material?


----------



## pcaf (Nov 8, 2006)

#1 would be my choice if the knurling pattern matches the Battery tube knurling spot on, if not I would go with #2.

Paul


----------



## myk (Nov 8, 2006)

agree with nell - second, with knurling - fins + knurling = just like the BHC itself.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 8, 2006)

myk said:


> agree with nell - second, with knurling - fins + knurling = just like the BHC itself.


 
I would agree IF the second photo had knurling on the fins. H22A only said that there is a "possibility" of knurling on the fins. IMHO, absent the knurling, the SW01 just looks like an after thought. Even with knurling there will likely be only 4 "fins" while the head has 5. That is why I think the knurling -without fins - more consistently brings the entire design together. Just my .02 cents. Kirk


----------



## H22A (Nov 8, 2006)

I know it is difficult choice to make. To serve both parties, I'll talk to CNC shop of possibility of having both designs made and I don't see why that is not possble. 

Nell and myk, I already added knurling to the fins on design 2 as requested.


----------



## sizzlechest (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd be up for either style- count me in for a kit. Thanks!


----------



## myk (Nov 9, 2006)

I also would take whichever one is offered, and like it.


Mike


----------



## Nebula (Nov 21, 2006)

Bump - for a great idea.


----------



## H22A (Nov 21, 2006)

I should be getting it back at the end of the month.

After machining, I need to pick it up and send it to anodizer to get HAII balck and HAIII coating. Once anodizing is finished, I pick it up and take it back to cnc shop again to get it threded and spring seat cut. The manufacturing process require several trips back and forth from machine shop.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 21, 2006)

H22A - Thanks for the update. Please post pics when you have them. PP ready to go when you are. Kirk


----------



## myk (Nov 21, 2006)

H22A,

just want to double check - is this just the metal washer on top and new tailcap, or in your kit will you be including the ceramic bulb holder as well? Thanks!


----------



## H22A (Nov 21, 2006)

myk said:


> H22A,
> 
> just want to double check - is this just the metal washer on top and new tailcap, or in your kit will you be including the ceramic bulb holder as well? Thanks!



Just aluminum washer and tailcap (no spring). You swap over original MiniMag spring and its done.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 30, 2006)

BTT


----------



## H22A (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry, there has been delay at CNC shop and Looks like they need another week.


----------



## nickz (Dec 2, 2006)

I like either one. THe smooth cap is likely less costly to machine so I'll be more up for that one. I really do not need a "grip" end on something that is not a clicky switch.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice work! :thumbsup: Definitely interested in a couple.


----------



## London Lad (Dec 4, 2006)

I am up for one as well


----------



## H22A (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is what you've been waiting for. I received semi finished tail cap yesterday and it looks fantastic. Tomorrow I'm sending it to get anodize HAII black and nickel plating. Nickel will be available for sale next week, HAII black will be going back to CNC shop to be threded and spring seat cut. I'll post in the sales thread once it is finished.


----------



## Nell (Dec 10, 2006)

Both styles will be available? They both look nice. Any idea of price and shipping? I will need a nickel finish to match the head. I was already feeling poor with Christmas.
Next week? Will likely miss getting it before the holidays.


----------



## Nebula (Dec 10, 2006)

H22A - PM inbound. Kirk


----------



## H22A (Dec 10, 2006)

Nell said:


> Both styles will be available? They both look nice. Any idea of price and shipping? I will need a nickel finish to match the head. I was already feeling poor with Christmas.
> Next week? Will likely miss getting it before the holidays.




I don't think you will get it before the holidays. I'll have price available possibly tomorrow after taken it to anodizer. Price wise should be around $20.00 +/- $3.00 range.


----------



## H22A (Dec 10, 2006)

Nebula said:


> H22A - PM inbound. Kirk



PM replied. Thanks.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Dec 11, 2006)

How cool is this?!

PM sent, H22A!


----------



## H22A (Dec 12, 2006)

Bimmerboy said:


> How cool is this?!
> 
> PM sent, H22A!



PM replied. Thanks.


----------



## sizzlechest (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds great! Please post a link here to your sales thread if possible......


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 26, 2007)

Is this still in the works? Did I miss a link to the sale of these?

Thanks


----------



## H22A (Jan 27, 2007)

sizzlechest said:


> Is this still in the works? Did I miss a link to the sale of these?
> 
> Thanks



You did not miss anything. It is still available and here is the sales thread. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146484


----------

